# Heat stroke, how to recognize it.



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

It's that time of year, learn to recognize the signs of heat stroke so hopefully you can avoid it. 
Be careful in the heat and humidity. :thumbsup:

Link
http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oG...41595/how_to_recognize_the_warning_signs.html


----------



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

Good points. Scary part is a lot of the "sudden onset" symptoms might be hard to recognize when riding. 

Rapid pulse -- if you're riding pretty hard it's arleady up
You stop sweating -- I'm such a sweathog and my shirt and bandana would already be soaked enough that I'm not sure I would notice. 
Disorientation -- I tend to get disoriented whenever I'm on an unmarked trail anyway 
Difficult breathing -- I guess there's a difference in heavy breathing vs. difficult breathing
High body temperature -- Probably hard to tell if you're riding hard on a hot day as well.

I usually don't ride whenever it's over 95, and my typical rides are pretty short (<2hrs) and mostly in the shade. I'm jealous of you AZ riders who mostly enjoy dry heat... that helps a lot as well. 85 or 95, it's tough to sweat in the muggy SE summers.


----------



## J. Fragera (Apr 16, 2008)

Good info!

The big thing I always watch for is sweat. Stop every once in a while. If you don't have sweat immediately start beading... you're headed for trouble. Drink up.

I have started using a camelbak every time I'm on the trail to promote drinking more. With bottles, it is sometimes harder to get a drink because of the logistics of getting the bottle out while tackling the tougher stuff. Since I only use water in the camelbak (to keep from souring when I can't wash it right after a ride), it leaves my bottle cage open to put a bottle of whatever electrolyte drink I am using at the time to augment hydration.

You can withstand the heat, you just have to be hyper-aware and extremely diligent about putting more water in than you're losing.


----------



## Nadric (Apr 12, 2011)

GotoDengo said:


> Difficult breathing -- I guess there's a difference in heavy breathing vs. difficult breathing


Very much so. And thanks to allergy season rolling in, if I'm not drugged up I'd have a hell of a time riding. Congestion and a closed up throat are not conducive to aerobic exercise


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Nadric said:


> Very much so. And thanks to allergy season rolling in, if I'm not drugged up I'd have a hell of a time riding. Congestion and a closed up throat are not conducive to aerobic exercise


/\ This year has been a brutal one for allergies.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I've come dangerously close to heat stroke on a couple of occasions in the past. I have not actually had it, but have had heat exhaustion (the step right before heat stroke) and have had to give aid to people flirting with the boundary, too.

biggest deal is to get out of the heat. lay on your back with your feet up on a chair. if you have cool water available, submerge the hands or feet or run the water over the wrists/ankles. Blood vessels are close to the surface here and you can quickly cool the blood this way. cold pack on the forehead. drink water, get some electrolytes.


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

Good info man. I sometimes experience a sudden cooling/ loss of body heat feeling followed by dissiness if I'm overworking it but I think that is along the lines of overheating and not necessarily stroke symptoms.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

watch for chills and vomiting....

i hit both those early on in a race.....had to scale waaaay back to continue...

it was not a fun race.....


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

I've stopped sweating a couple of times. It goes something like this:

"Wow, cool, my skin is getting dry, I must've stopped sweating. *OHCRAPIMUST'VE STOPPEDSWEATING!*" And then I get off the bike and sit on a log/rock/the ground in the shade and suck water until I start sweating again. :thumbsup:


----------



## skrap1r0n (Oct 15, 2010)

I should know this, but I'm honestly not clear on it, especially re: the warning if you stop sweating part.

I ~believe~ it is possible to be well hydrated and still suffer heat stroke. Or rather, by time you notice that symptom, you already HAVE heat stroke and haven't prevented it.

I guess the thing is, to really listen to your body. Every one of us knows when our body is telling us to back off.


----------



## jellytronics (Sep 4, 2009)

Friend of mine blacked out temporarily after some strenuous climbing followed by break immediately afterwards. He felt dizzy/disoriented, then the vision started to go. Sat down on a log, then on the ground leaning against it, then laid down on the ground beside it. A few minutes later he was fine. However I don't think it was hot that day.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

jellytronics said:


> Friend of mine blacked out temporarily after some strenuous climbing followed by break immediately afterwards. He felt dizzy/disoriented, then the vision started to go. Sat down on a log, then on the ground leaning against it, then laid down on the ground beside it. A few minutes later he was fine. However I don't think it was hot that day.


That is a typical response from running in the "red zone" for too long. Some very good posts, a lot of good info, thanks to everyone. :thumbsup:


----------



## GETITDONE (Feb 2, 2008)

When I was young( many years ago) I was playing tennis on a hot day and started to shiver. Freaked me out, was definitely time to quit and cool down.


----------



## jseko (Jan 25, 2011)

Having landed myself a trip to the emergency room due to heat stroke, I can assure you that my experience was not fun at all. I had a fever of 108 and had to stay in the hospital for two night. 

I was fortunate that I was not out in the woods riding. I recognized something was really wrong when I was shivering in the shower. I called my friend to give me a ride to the hospital and then passed out as I was checking myself in. Next thing I remember was waking up on my back with a fan over me, a wet rag on my forehead, wires everywhere, and a bunch of people standing around me.

The temperature outside that day was high 60s or low 70s with low humidity. The reason i passed out was because I was doing my fitness test for military. I didn't go to medical that morning since I did not feel sick; however, I started feeling sick after lunch when the afternoon started to roll around. Well that was too late to claim illness and get out of the test since it was too late to go to medical. Thus I was compelled to do the fitness test. Let's just say that after the run I realized I felt bad that day because my digestive system was in the process of purging itself clean...

You can prolly guess where it goes from there since all the water I drank from that day was purged rather than absorbed.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

AZ.MTNS said:


> It's that time of year, learn to recognize the signs of heat stroke so hopefully you can avoid it.
> Be careful in the heat and humidity. :thumbsup:


Excellent advice.

One of the most tragic and saddest stories ever to appear here at MTBR.com was a few years ago when a MTBR member posted up that he had taken his family out on a mountain bike ride on their vacation in the heat and his teenage daughter passed away from heatstroke in spite of all attempts to revive her. I don't have a link, but I remember reading the father's story and his advice to be very aware of the heat when choosing when and how long to ride. It was a tragic loss and the story was difficult to read.

Be careful out there.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Good post! In the MTB community, many are pretty aware of this - the true problem lies with the weekend warrior types. 

The situation what Bruce Brown posted is very sad.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

I got the chills a couple weeks ago on a very humid day after climbing a hill. Very weird! I did stop for a few minutes until I felt normal.


----------



## captain smoke eater (Jun 19, 2010)

In order to leak water, you have to drink water!


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Didnt come up, but having had it before the symptom that you cannot fail to recognize is the earth starts to bounce, almost like its an earthquake.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

BruceBrown said:


> ... a MTBR member posted up that he had taken his family out on a mountain bike ride on their vacation in the heat and his teenage daughter passed away from heatstroke in spite of all attempts to revive her....


http://www.ogrehut.com/trails.php/TheFamily/120Sylvia

good parents...strong, experienced and responsible riders....both of them....

it was a very sad time.....


----------



## jseko (Jan 25, 2011)

Something not mentioned in this post, probably because it's the wrong time of year for us northern hemisphere people, is that dehydration and heat stroke can also happen during cold weather.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

CHUM said:


> http://www.ogrehut.com/trails.php/TheFamily/120Sylvia
> 
> good parents...strong, experienced and responsible riders....both of them....
> 
> it was a very sad time.....


Yes, that's the story about Sylvia, CHUM. Thanks for finding that link. My eyes still well up today when I read that tragic story (that really could have happened to any of us).

BB


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

CHUM said:


> http://www.ogrehut.com/trails.php/TheFamily/120Sylvia
> 
> good parents...strong, experienced and responsible riders....both of them....
> 
> it was a very sad time.....


Words are inadequate, thanks for posting that, maybe we can help prevent just one.


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

Curious, what part of AZ Mtns do you live in?


----------



## kwrides (Oct 12, 2010)

BruceBrown said:


> Excellent advice.
> 
> One of the most tragic and saddest stories ever to appear here at MTBR.com was a few years ago when a MTBR member posted up that he had taken his family out on a mountain bike ride on their vacation in the heat and his teenage daughter passed away from heatstroke in spite of all attempts to revive her. I don't have a link, but I remember reading the father's story and his advice to be very aware of the heat when choosing when and how long to ride. It was a tragic loss and the story was difficult to read.
> 
> Be careful out there.


Wow. Thank you for sharing this tragic story. I have a young daughter and this really brings it home. Sometimes I take things too far myself, and then have to remind myself to not only protect my daughter, but to protect ME so that I can be healthy and old with her.

Sharing my own story, I once went for a road ride, before the days of cell phones, i was way out in the country and it was brutally hot. I saw rattle snakes on the road, that hot. Anyway, by the time I realized how overheated I was, I was in the middle of nowhere and there wasn't a car in sight. I found a church, but there was no shade under its awning. I got lucky and they had an open spigot. I poured water al over myself multiple times, lay down in the surrounding trees, and eventually limped back to the car after about a 20 minute break. Worst ride of my life. Worse than the one where I broke my wrist recently.

So, my advice, never ride alone in this heat, and, always have a charged and dry cell phone.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

the_owl said:


> Curious, what part of AZ Mtns do you live in?


Eastern AZ. The White Mountains, you may have seen it on the news recently.


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

My Family is from Clifton Morenci
We have a family gathering at Big Lake outside of Springerville every year.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

the_owl said:


> My Family is from Clifton Morenci
> We have a family gathering at Big Lake outside of Springerville every year.


Hope you get to do it this year, the forest is closed right now, fire, getting larger by the hour. Might not be anything left at Big Lake after today. :sad:


----------



## kwrides (Oct 12, 2010)

That sucks AZ. Sorry.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks man.


----------



## bear32 (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder and keep safe!


----------



## GrampasShop (May 21, 2011)

Last summer I took part in a BBQ competition at the local county fair. Started at 9:00 and by noon it was 102*. I have no clue how much water I drank that day, but it was not enough. Had a camper at hand with a/c going and I spent a lot of time inside. My wife (nurse) came over for the judging which started about 5:00. Wife was real close to hauling me to the hospital then, but instead she got me home and got me run through the cold shower and then the cold washrags on face while laying in bed with fans going. She checked on me every few minutes and re-wet the washrags as needed. Had her pretty worried. 

I have never in my life felt that bad. Like I said, I stayed in the camper most of the day and all I drank was water, but it was not enough. 

From that day on, and even up to now, I can NOT take the heat near like what I used to... Like someone said above, listen to your body.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

J. Fragera said:


> I have started using a camelbak every time I'm on the trail to promote drinking more. With bottles, it is sometimes harder to get a drink because of the logistics of getting the bottle out while tackling the tougher stuff. Since I only use water in the camelbak (to keep from souring when I can't wash it right after a ride), it leaves my bottle cage open to put a bottle of whatever electrolyte drink I am using at the time to augment hydration.


One of the things I do is to drink from the C-bak when I see the guy in front of me taking a drink. It reminds me to drink.


----------



## 6SpeedTA95 (Jun 10, 2011)

AZ.MTNS said:


> It's that time of year, learn to recognize the signs of heat stroke so hopefully you can avoid it.
> Be careful in the heat and humidity. :thumbsup:


Thanks for the link, much appreciated...


----------



## KomodoJoe (May 27, 2011)

*mood*

is the first thing to go south with heat and hydration.


----------



## funfunfun (Jun 12, 2011)

Good info, thanks!


----------



## NyinCali (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## roadie scum (Jan 21, 2011)

Good info, thanks.


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

CHUM said:


> http://www.ogrehut.com/trails.php/TheFamily/120Sylvia
> 
> good parents...strong, experienced and responsible riders....both of them....
> 
> it was a very sad time.....


Nightmare scenario. What a tragic read.

Thank you for sharing that link.


----------



## wizzer16 (Sep 9, 2010)

anyone from the east heading west- you will need to drink more than you normally do. Me and some friends traveled out to moab and started feeling bad. we were each drinking 1.5-2 gal a day just to feel hydrated tooling around. interesting how much of a difference the dry air makes.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

I had a heat stroke 5 years ago on the race track with my sportbike. Bad things happen when you have a heat stroke at 130 mph.


----------



## Pedalphile (Aug 6, 2008)

Feeling chilly while still sweating heavily is my body's warning sign that I'm running too hot.

For cooling the body in an emergency, a large rock that's in the shade may help, especially if a good portion of the rock is in the ground; it will pull some heat from the body.


----------



## roadie scum (Jan 21, 2011)

Bump because its important.


----------



## Pableras (Aug 8, 2006)

I've experienced what I'd call a heat stroke (not sure if that was a real heat stroke) twice. This is what I felt like:

- Blurred vision (like when you get up fast), I saw "sparks" everywhere. 
- Weak pulse (but quite fast)
- Sensation of pressure in the ear. Difficult hearing.
- Couldn't keep my balance, I had to sit down.


Was that a heat stroke?


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

roadie scum said:


> Bump because its important.


After yesterday's rain, what about _wet stroke???_


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Yep, it's the dead of summer here in AZ. As in the story above, planning to come to Phoenix, Moab or Sedona or any other similar destination to ride on a vacation at this time of year is questionable. The lack of shade and abundance of rock reflects a lot of radiation back at you, and it ends up feeling a lot hotter than it is (even if it's already over 100°!). A camelback or a few waterbottles is usually NOT going to cut it, especially when help is not near. You can ride in the morning time, but you have to be ultra-careful to not be caught out there with the rising temps and diminishing water supply. Most people are NOT ready for what this heat and environment actually means and requires. Many of us go to higher ground and ride at times and distances we know will be bearable, not to maximize our riding experience or do new things necessarily. If you are planning to go to one of these places to ride in the dead of summer, look into the local boards and do a lot of research first.


----------



## nauc (Sep 9, 2009)

another good info site...

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/heat-stroke/DS01025


----------



## GatorB (Jan 9, 2010)

One in my group was very close to heat stroke about a month ago. He was battling heat exhaustion. Cramps, slurred speech and vomiting. I had to tow him out and back to the parking lot. It was very scary and I never let on how worried I was but I was looking for a good spot to land the helicopter on the way out. 
When I was stationed at Camp Lejeune it seemed we lost a Marine a month during the summer to heat stroke.


----------



## kwrides (Oct 12, 2010)

GatorB said:


> One in my group was very close to heat stroke about a month ago. He was battling heat exhaustion. Cramps, slurred speech and vomiting. I had to tow him out and back to the parking lot. It was very scary and I never let on how worried I was but I was looking for a good spot to land the helicopter on the way out.
> When I was stationed at Camp Lejeune it seemed we lost a Marine a month during the summer to heat stroke.


Yep, saw the same thing in PI.


----------



## kwrides (Oct 12, 2010)

terrasmak said:


> I had a heat stroke 5 years ago on the race track with my sportbike. Bad things happen when you have a heat stroke at 130 mph.


Ouch


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

Good tips.

I ride slower in the heat, knowing I can't push as hard (at fifty, this means really slow). Seems like every group that stops to rest immediately hop on their bikes as I go by and then want to pass me. Then they have to stop again after a short distance and I ride by them again.


----------



## Dirty Bastard (Jan 23, 2008)

rofl thats funny... I live in new mexico c I ussually start rides when its about 95f. its really not hot enough but we cant wait for jul/aug to ride now can we? ussually drink about 140L of water a ride and go through "heat stroke" as I call it multiple times a ride. Symptoms include: face pumping with blood, sweat passing dew rag into eye's, entire body arms and legs covered with about 2mm of sweat, head has pounding in 2 area's kinda like a migraine and my ears are ringing. then the climbing is done I stop come out of the furnace for a second, and start a cooling decent that gives me just enough break before it all starts again... and I wonder how I can be eating 3000 cal meals and still be loosing weight... gotta ride hard in the heat. trick is to consume water, sunblock, dew rag, proper cycling apparel. DO NOT LET THE SUN SCARE YOU FROM RIDING!!!!!!! maybe ride little less time just get out there..


----------



## Thefishtank (Jul 2, 2011)

thanks! i always wondered what i would need to look for when riding in the heat.


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

Rode Hurkey Creek yesterday at 3:30. Dunno what the temp was, but mustave been about 90.

The meadows are unprotected (in the sun) and the wind was on my back so it seemed still. It was quite hot. I drank a lot, and slowed my pace a little.

It wasn't really that uncomfortable, just hot. I'm still trying to acclimate. I prefer Spring, Winter and Fall here in So Cal.

I've had heat stroke though. Did a hike/bike in Day canyon once in Rancho Cucamonga in August. Didn't drink enough. I was laid up in bed for 2 days. Chills, fever, vomiting, etc etc. Not fun.


----------



## SHNIPE (Jun 14, 2006)

90 Degrees :O Oh noes!! I bet you have trees and grass and all that stuff too


----------



## heathw (Dec 15, 2010)

> and I wonder how I can be eating 3000 cal meals and still be loosing weight


This is what I notice the most. I routinely ride during the afternoon in 100+ degree temps here in North Texas. The heat doesn't bother me and I don't go any slower but for several hours afterwards I can't get enough to eat.


----------



## The_Mick (Jul 10, 2011)

I coached high school track and cross country from the 80's to '02. Another thing that happens I didn't see mentioned is that your skin often feels clammy when you're undergoing heat exhaustion. Hydration is extremely important. I was a fanatic about keeping myself, my assistants, and the kids hydrated and in Maryland there are enough days in the 90's when running long distances or working hard intervals is dangerous for anyone who doesn't. On 90's+ hot days. I'd post coolers of ice water, cups, and a trash bag on willing people's property, a willing 7-11's parking lot, etc. along practice routes. Cycling, stay hydrated as well. I freeze a juice box then bury it in a towel in my car when I drive to a trail to cycle on a hot day even though I take a similarly-treated water bottle of water with me so I also have something cold at the end of the ride.


----------



## droptheclaw (May 30, 2011)

I rode for two hours in the Texas heat today and could not stop thinking about the young pro motocross racer that died from heat stroke last weekend at Red Bud. He crashed early in the race then spent a lot of time and energy trying to get his bike started then continued on with the race. He was only out there for only thirty minutes and it took his life.

I slowed way down on the climbs today and drank all of the 100oz in the camelback.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

I got it a bit yesterday on a 38 mile race, unfortunately I did not realize that sweating extra hard is also a symptom, I was watching myself for signs I knew about dizzyness, confusion, ect, finally 22 miles in I just had enough, at about that same time I had quit sweating so good call on my part. Dont be afraid to throw in the towel, it really isnt worth it for ego or to prove yourself.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

AZ.MTNS said:


> It's that time of year, learn to recognize the signs of heat stroke so hopefully you can avoid it.
> Be careful in the heat and humidity. :thumbsup:
> 
> Link
> How to Recognize the Warning Signs of Heat Stroke - Associated Content from Yahoo! - associatedcontent.com


Thank you for the post! I am in my late 40's, and got back into riding just 2 months ago. I have been riding 10-30 mile rides here in Southern California mostly on the flat stuff, with several Mountain rides in the 10 mile range.

I am training for an upcoming MTB Vacation in the Sierra's, so today I decided to ride the SART trail from Norco to San Bernardino, and back to the car. It was 103 degrees here today. I left with a full Camelback 100 oz, a full 20 oz Bottle of PowerAde, some fruit, and Gu.

I started around 0820 this morning, and headed out on what would be my longest mileage ride on a MTB ever. I used to race road bikes some 25 years ago, and 50lbs ago, so I guess I have something to prove to myself. What an idiot. About 15 miles out, I felt a little light headed, but was drinking often. A Roadie passed by while I was resting, and asking if I was ok, so I thanked him. I made it to the very end of the SART trail, and after a few minute break, turned around after taking pictures of the trail end. I would stop from time to time and shoot a quick narrative video from my Droid.

About at mile 25, I really started to feel sick. I stopped to take a break and shoot a quick video, and I usually tell the date and time as I shoot. I could not remember the month, and stated " I'ts November 7" when it was really September 7 (today). My speech was slurred too. I thought to myself what was that all about! I rode on, and around mile 35 I really hit the wall. I was taking in tons of water, even stopping at a park and drinking theirs so I would not deplete my Camelback. I ate a banana, and even after a 3-4 minute break, could not get rid of the sick feeling in my stomach like I was going to hurl. I stopped sweating, I was having a hard time catching my breath too. I rode on. Finally, I made it back to my car at mile 39.31, and got inside the car and ran the AC. I was dizzy, and felt close to passing out. And I was alone. I drove home, and still even now at 638 pm PST, still feel like crap, but better than I did. I'm drinking 1/2 water, 1/2 Gatorade.

Sorry for the long post, but this Heat Stroke or whatever I have is no joke. I was stupid. I should not have gone out in this heat, and not for close to 40 miles. Thanks again to the OP, and my thoughts go out to the Family who lost their little Girl. Take care and be safe!!!


----------



## BertoManfred (Jul 5, 2011)

A sign i noticed when pushing close is you can feel your pulse in the back of your head, like throbbing


----------



## BertoManfred (Jul 5, 2011)

This should be a sticky on every area


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Bump because its relevant.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Should be made into a sticky


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

Blurr said:


> Should be made into a sticky


/\ Agree, how do we get it done? Mods?


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Dusty Chaps - Heat Stroke - YouTube.
Heatstroke, The Dusty Chaps


----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

I almost had heat stroke once, i think technically it was heat exhaustion. Ever since then temperature hasnt bothered me. I love extreme heat now and cold doeant bother me as much.

It was a weird but cool experience...although quite dangerous.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

GotoDengo said:


> Rapid pulse -- if you're riding pretty hard it's arleady up
> You stop sweating -- I'm such a sweathog and my shirt and bandana would already be soaked enough that I'm not sure I would notice.
> Disorientation -- I tend to get disoriented whenever I'm on an unmarked trail anyway
> Difficult breathing -- I guess there's a difference in heavy breathing vs. difficult breathing
> High body temperature -- Probably hard to tell if you're riding hard on a hot day as well.


I usually have all those symptoms anyway...I dont rely on anything to tell me when I'm about to have a heat stroke - I just know, and slow down accordingly.


----------



## davesbike81 (Mar 23, 2012)

Been close to HS a couple of times. No fun at all. :nono:


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

This is a story from a few years back that really rocked the local Charleston tri scene:

Story in Yahoo! Groups

The Post and Courier - Google News Archive Search

Here was a physician that knew the symptoms. All he had to do was listen to his body, but he didn't. There was race pressure to finish near the top.

One of the best warning signs is "sticky palms". Yes, it sounds like a joke which is why you will remember it. When you are sweating, your hands stay wet. Once you stop sweating, they become tacky. Stop immediately and rest even if you are a few hundred yards from the finish. It could save your life.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Been there, done that, got the T-shirt but don't want to wear it.

One thing to remember is electolyte imbalance is a contributing factor.
If you are drinking large quantities of water and sweating profusely you will also be losing salts, so you need to replace them. 

If you don't like gatoraide or simialar, one old trick is to add a pinch of salt, sugar and a couple drops of lemon juice to the plain water in the camelback. This helps keep the electrolytes in balance as you sweat.

michael


----------



## iRide4fun (Mar 24, 2012)

I have been close to HS not cool at all. Not something I care to experience ever again. Good thing to check is that your camelback in not leaking  the one day I was rushing and not looking everything over that's what I get get. Riding 6 miles back in 90 degrees with nothing to drink :nono: Lesson learned for me...


----------



## j.rioux (Feb 22, 2012)

Ideally, if a man is 200 lbs. he should end the ride weighing 200 lbs. This is due to the constant fluid intake. More people have heat stroke per year than hypothermia. Probably do to the fact that we actually are warm blooded and most enjoy the warmer weather. You should start and end the ride with your urine running fairly clear. If you drink enough liquid during the ride it will.


----------



## BoomerBrian (Jun 27, 2011)

Great tips. Felt it coming on a couple of times last year when biking in 110+ weather. As soon as I noticed I shut it down and called it a day. Have to listen to your body.


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 10, 2005)

A couple years back, did an epic in July. Got a late start, around 7:30am. By 10am it was 105F, and the monsoon was in full swing here in AZ. About 3 miles from my home, got the chills, stopped sweating, running nose, did the vomiting, etc. Having the chills when it's now 110? not good.

to make matters worse, I looked up and 3 buzzards were circling around overhead. I was afraid to wash my face over in one of irrigation canals, being fearful of passing out while bending over, and falling in.

I stopped under a freeway overpass, and waited in the shade for a bit. I made it home safely, but swore I'd never do that again.

No more late starts in the Summer, and I'll leave the epics for Fall, Winter, and Spring...


----------



## Kneescar (Feb 26, 2009)

I had this happen twice last year and thanks to knowing the symptoms and how my body operates under extreme stress, I was able to recognize what was happening and dial things back enough to where I could slowly ride it out. 

One piece of advice: if you feel like you are getting sick, don't go too far off trail to find cool running water or shade. I found a kid suffering from heat exhaustion last year by accident. I had slowed myself and was pedaling through a very thick section of old pines. I happened to look over and saw a bike laying roughly 50ft off the trail. I stopped, walked over, and found the kid laying under one of the pines trying to cool down. That section is pretty high speed and normally I would have never seen him there. Dumb luck at it's finest.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

CHUM said:


> watch for chills and vomiting....
> 
> i hit both those early on in a race.....had to scale waaaay back to continue...
> 
> it was not a fun race.....


This happens when it's too late. The headaches:madman:starts first(for me). Hydrate ,Hydrate ,Hydrate !!!

****Awsome thread!:thumbsup:****


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

skullcap said:


> I've stopped sweating a couple of times. It goes something like this:
> 
> "Wow, cool, my skin is getting dry, I must've stopped sweating. *OHCRAPIMUST'VE STOPPEDSWEATING!*" And then I get off the bike and sit on a log/rock/the ground in the shade and suck water until I start sweating again. :thumbsup:


Oh man this has happen to me also:sad::sad:


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks indeed for posting that story. My 10-year-old daughter is soooo looking forward to going riding with me as soon as i get her bike fixed up. I can't imagine what that family must have gone through.


----------



## ibisbiker9 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Great advice*

It's important to listen to you body.


----------



## WooitsPhillip (Mar 21, 2012)

Great information! Thanks!


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

Last August after doing a 1 hour skills clinic I decided to put in 13 miles at about 2pm. It was 112* and 85% humidity, all the while the trail i was on ran along a nice wet bayou so it felt like riding on the sun. 8-9 miles in I realized I had no more water or Gatorade and I wasnt sweating anymore! Scared the **** outta me. I stopped under a bridge and layed there for a good 30 minutes before I was able to muster up the energy to ride back to the truck. Not a fun time! Now I have a camelback Hawg and 2 of the 3 liter reservoirs for summer riding! Gotta love Houston riding in the summer!


----------



## tsims7 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info :thumbsup:


----------



## tkd.teacher (Apr 5, 2012)

ARCHAIC said:


> Last August after doing a 1 hour skills clinic I decided to put in 13 miles at about 2pm. It was 112* and 85% humidity, all the while the trail i was on ran along a nice wet bayou so it felt like riding on the sun. 8-9 miles in I realized I had no more water or Gatorade and I wasnt sweating anymore! Scared the **** outta me. I stopped under a bridge and layed there for a good 30 minutes before I was able to muster up the energy to ride back to the truck. Not a fun time! Now I have a camelback Hawg and 2 of the 3 liter reservoirs for summer riding! Gotta love Houston riding in the summer!


Last summer on a road ride (80 miles in Az), I drank ~ 150 oz of fluids over 4 hours and still lost close to 6 lbs. The thing to remember is that if it's hot enough your sweat evaporates quickly or it's so humid you can't notice it, you may not notice if you actually stop sweating.

John


----------



## jonut (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi there forum users, 

My name's Joseph and Im a student currently in my fourth (and final) year studying industrial design, For my final paper I am looking into designing some form of cooling device to be used while Mountain biking, If anyone could possibly spare a few minutes of your time to fill out this small survey it would be very very much appreciated. Its just an early Survey to explore the different user groups. 

surveytool.com/s/S31FDF274D

I want to design and develop a device that could reduce the chance of heatstroke and the problems that come with it. I will start a blog when the development takes place for any of you who may be interested 

Any feedback will be also much appreciated 

thanks guys!
joseph


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

I want to design and develop a device that could reduce the chance of heatstroke and the problems that come with it. I will start a blog when the development takes place for any of you who may be interested 

Any feedback will be also much appreciated

thanks guys!
joseph[/QUOTE]

Have you looked at the 661 Core Cooler? It does help. Proper hydration and autumn help more. By the look of the site they may not make them much longer, maybe something better. There are multiple brands of cooling vests but haven't tried one.


----------



## jonut (Apr 6, 2012)

hey thanks That 661 core cooler seems like a great idea! My lecturer actually discussed with me the possibilities of a product similar to this. I was thinking of some form of helmet cooling to reduce the temperature of the head. . . I know my head starts to boil on a reasonably warm day. Does anyone else have that issue??


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

jonut said:


> hey thanks That 661 core cooler seems like a great idea! My lecturer actually discussed with me the possibilities of a product similar to this. I was thinking of some form of helmet cooling to reduce the temperature of the head. . . I know my head starts to boil on a reasonably warm day. Does anyone else have that issue??


OP here, please feel free to start another thread and stop hijacking this one. TIA.


----------



## Ktrail (Mar 26, 2012)

I have found that if you take one lowdose asprin a day it will thin your blood and help you a stay cooler, especially in the desert.


----------



## Ktrail (Mar 26, 2012)

another cure for the hot weather is mix HEED from Hammer and drink up when you


----------



## zazzafrazz (Apr 12, 2012)

heat is my kryptonite.. have had heat exhaustion 3 times (working construction). have realized that I 
need to have evaporative cooling in addition to the usual hydration and electrolytes, so I am going to order a cool medics vest. also there is hyper kewl cycling vest - maybe some of you are familiar with it.


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

Ktrail said:


> I have found that if you take one lowdose asprin a day it will thin your blood and help you a stay cooler, especially in the desert.


Aspirin does NOT thin your blood. It inhibits the ability for platelets to stick together, thus helping prevent clots from forming.


----------



## Ktrail (Mar 26, 2012)

*Thinning Blood*

I stand corrected ,Thanks for the Medical explanation
KG


----------



## Deacon17 (Apr 16, 2012)

*Heat Exhaustion and Heat Stroke.*

*IDENTIFYING SIGNS AND SYMPTOMS OF HEAT EXHAUSTION​*
Profuse sweating with pale, cool skin.

Weakness or faintness.

Dizziness.

Headache.

Loss of appetite.

Heat cramps.

Nausea (with or without vomiting).

Chills ("gooseflesh").

Rapid breathing.

Urge to defecate.

Tingling in hands or feet.

Mental confusion.

*TREATMENT OF HEAT EXHAUSTION​*
Position the casualty to lie on his back in the shade with his legs elevated (normal shock position).

Remove the casualty's clothing around his neck and waist and loosen his boots.

Pour water over the casualty and fan him to cool his body faster.

Have the casualty slowly drink one quart (one canteen) of cool water.

If the casualty cannot drink the water because of nausea or if he vomits, seek medical attention.

If the casualty recovers, have him perform only light activity for the remainder of the day.

*IDENTIFYING SIGNS AND SYMPTOMS OF HEAT STROKE​*
Skin that is hot, dry, and red.

Headache.

Weakness.

Dizziness.

Mental confusion.

Nausea or stomach pains.

Seizures.

Weak and rapid pulse and respiration.

Sudden loss of consciousness.

*TREATMENT OF HEAT STROKE​*Heat stroke is a medical emergency. In heat stroke, the body's internal (core) temperature increases to dangerous levels. If the casualty's body temperature is not lowered quickly, brain injury or death may result.

Send someone to get medical help while you work with the casualty.

Move the casualty to a cool, shaded area or improvise a shade.

Loosen or remove the casualty's outer garments.

Position the casualty on his back with his feet elevated while pouring cool water over the casualty, fanning him vigorously, and massaging his arms and legs with cool water. Mist is more effective than pouring water.

Have the casualty slowly drink one quart of cool water if he is able.

Evacuate the casualty as soon as possible.

Do not delay evacuation in order to start cooling measures. Perform cooling measures en route to the medical treatment facility.

Monitor the casualty's breathing. Administer mouth-to-mouth resuscitation if needed.


----------



## PoorBehavior (Sep 1, 2005)

I imagine most know this info but there are a couple of points that I did not see mentioned.

Food. If you do not eat enough it will increase your chance of becoming a heat casualty.
People don't eat as much when they are hot and this is often a contributing factor.

Putting water on someone is fine. If there is a stream or running water near by DO NOT PUT THE VICTIM IN IT. They will often start to shiver, and shivering can be a result of skin temp not core temp and shivering is a natural response intended to warm up the body. If they start to shiver and it is not quickly stopped it will most likely kill them.

Hydration does not start the morning of or the day prior. Good hydration starts days prior.


----------



## yakyakgoose (Apr 17, 2012)

Speaking from experience, when you get heat stroke you will not have a doubt in your mind. Its not fun.


----------



## Gng (Apr 16, 2012)

Heatstroke? in fact whats this heat thing you speak of? not a problem we have in Ireland,more likely to drown than suffer heatstroke.


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

*heathe*



Gng said:


> Heatstroke? in fact whats this heat thing you speak of? not a problem we have in Ireland,more likely to drown than suffer heatstroke.


That's because in Dublin, for example, the avg high in the summer is 22 c (71 F) In Riverside (inland Southern California) where I live the avg high is 37 C (99 F)

There are places like Nevada, Arizona, Utah, Texas where the temps get even higher and 99 degrees is considered a cool day to go mountain biking 

The avg high in Phoenix in July is 106F (41C)


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Kneescar said:


> I had this happen twice last year and thanks to knowing the symptoms and how my body operates under extreme stress, I was able to recognize what was happening and dial things back enough to where I could slowly ride it out.
> 
> One piece of advice: if you feel like you are getting sick, don't go too far off trail to find cool running water or shade. I found a kid suffering from heat exhaustion last year by accident. I had slowed myself and was pedaling through a very thick section of old pines. I happened to look over and saw a bike laying roughly 50ft off the trail. I stopped, walked over, and found the kid laying under one of the pines trying to cool down. That section is pretty high speed and normally I would have never seen him there. Dumb luck at it's finest.


I've done a long ride where I've had to "pull off" and stop due to dehydration on an AZ ride. I knew my limits, but out or nearly out of water and close to the end, I knew it wouldn't be worth it to risk pushing it. We had a "pick up van" for this organized ride, and I got the "ride-of-shame" the few miles in, but that's way better than dying. This was on the side of the road and I made sure that I was visible. That was one of my first years in AZ, still, know your limits and don't ever get close to pushing them. 100oz/hr is completely possible in these environments, and sustained activity can be very difficult to impossible. At that water-intake rate, salts become very critical as well.

The biggest issue is that people simply don't realize how hot it can be, how the radiant energy affects you without trees, and that you can't go on for hours or be real far in a trail system in the heat of the summer. Lots of people operate under the assumption that "1 camelback is fine" and then proceed on a 2-3hr ride, which under the brutal conditions turns into a longer ride, which when coupled with the lack of availability of resources (water, food, salt, shade) turns into a longer and dangerous/life threatening ride. Realize that the people that frequent these climates make some pretty big compromises and lifestyle changes to ride in said conditions, such as waking up at 4am, doing a short late evening ride when the sun is low (can be the hottest time, but less radiant energy helps), crazy pre-hydration, significantly more than 60 or 100oz of water, and CLIMATE ADAPTATION. All too often, someone gets the idea that "I have x amount of time, so I should be able to get a ride in!". Bad idea without all the above prep.


----------



## cat77 (Mar 29, 2012)

One of the first clues when you are riding is a loss of energy, along with increased heat intolerance. I've been in a couple of races when I know it's hot outside, I'm hot and drinking water like crazy, but my biggest clue is always watching my power, strength and energy just go downhill really fast. It's like someone pulling the plug. When that happens, I know I am very close to totally overheating and need to get cool, get water and take a break. P.S. Coconut juice is one of the BEST electrolyte replacement drinks you can get.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I once ran out of water in 108* breezeless heat and had to ditch my bike (it sat for a week), hiking down a steep, dry waterfall through poison oak and nettle four miles back to the highway where I collapsed.

Once I stopped sweating, my thought process broke down to the point of confusion, but I knew I had to keep from panicking. At one point, I was pondering where to stash my body for recovery. Out in the open, where it would easily be seen from the air, or stash it under a rock so the critters wouldn't drag it to where it couldn't be located. At the time, I'd been riding for over 20 years; mostly solo, and absolutly no one knew remotely where I was. 

I started the ride cocky, confident and sure of my skills.


----------



## zazzafrazz (Apr 12, 2012)

Vader said:


> I once ran out of water in 108* breezeless heat and had to ditch my bike (it sat for a week), hiking down a steep, dry waterfall through poison oak and nettle four miles back to the highway where I collapsed.
> 
> Once I stopped sweating, my thought process broke down to the point of confusion, but I knew I had to keep from panicking. At one point, I was pondering where to stash my body for recovery. Out in the open, where it would easily be seen from the air, or stash it under a rock so the critters wouldn't drag it to where it couldn't be located. At the time, I'd been riding for over 20 years; mostly solo, and absolutly no one knew remotely where I was.
> 
> I started the ride cocky, confident and sure of my skills.


¬-- WOW ! just reading this makes me feel sick... what a nasty bit you went through. just curious if you live in the desert southwest ?


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

zazzafrazz said:


> ¬-- WOW ! just reading this makes me feel sick... what a nasty bit you went through. just curious if you live in the desert southwest ?


I live in the Mojave Desert, and heat really doesn't effect me. I ride Sedona around the 4th of July to avoid the crowds for example, and ride all day.

This happened in the Southern Sierra near Kernville. For those familiar with the area, I rode from Goldledge Campground to Sherman Pass, to Rincon Trail, and bailed down Packsaddle Canyon. All because I couldn't find someone to do Cannell with and it's advised not to do that trail alone.

A week after this, my girlfriend and I drove up to retrieve the bike. We parked the car at 5:30 AM and hiked up the dry waterfall/canyon. I had triangulated the location of my bike before ditching it, or so I had thought. It took an hour to locate the bike and I almost abandoned the search before I saw a silver flash from the polished rear triangle. In my confusion the week before I realized I had done around five triangulations. On the way back down, I pointed out a recess in the cliffside to my girlfriend and told her that's one of the spots where I thought of stashing my body. She replied that she was thinking of doing that exact same thing right about then. She was pi$$ed, and not because of the morning hike. When we got back to the car around 9:00AM it was already 100*.


----------



## zazzafrazz (Apr 12, 2012)

^^^ ha ha ! that's funny "... girlfriend stashing your body..." Geez 100+ at 9am . ick.
North Sierra gets hot too but prolly not like down Kern way.


----------



## j.rioux (Feb 22, 2012)

You need too watch out for heart exhaustion now that you have it your body is usefully more prone to our. Thank God, your ok .


----------



## zazzafrazz (Apr 12, 2012)

j.rioux said:


> You need too watch out for heart exhaustion now that you have it your body is usefully more prone to our. Thank God, your ok .


 yep that was about to turn deadly. my t tolerance is waaay down ever since my heat e

exhaustion episode. i am super high maintenance when it comes to temps over 70/75.


----------



## j.rioux (Feb 22, 2012)

I thank the Lord have never had it. However, I know a few people who have. It takes upwards of 6months take year to heal up.


----------



## 118R3volution (Apr 19, 2012)

awesome post


----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Just wanted to say thanks for the warning signs. Yesterday it was 85 and a nice breeze when I started my ride. I filled up my Hydrapack (fits 3 liters?) since I knew it was hot and filled my water bottle with Gatorade. I stopped off at the gas station, picked up another gatorade, Twinkies and a beef jerky stick.

I was surprised at how fast you can run out of energy while just doing a simple trail at 10 mph. That was the scary part. The heat really takes it toll physically and emotionally. The Twinkies were actually a wonderful addition when I realized it wasn't just water I needed. I made it back to the car, but I know I was starting to deal with heat exhaustion 3/4 of the way home. If I hadn't turned around when I did, I would have been a lot worse off. 

I don't think anyone plans to not take the heat seriously, you just don't think it will happen to you. Or you don't realize how fast it can set in.

I sat in the air conditioned car talking to my brother, finished off the other gatorade and came home.


----------



## puls4521 (Apr 26, 2012)

Great post! Thanks for the info!


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

i had heat stroke as a kid and have never been able to tolerate the heat since. having had it makes one more susceptible in the future as well.

i aint shy about drinking water, nor about taking breaks. my buddies can go do another lap for all i care, im gonna chill until i feel right again. had a couple bouts of heat exhaustion when i was a framing carpenter, back in my 20s, and it took days to recover. i never want to experience that again.


----------



## WGuitarist (May 2, 2012)

Had heat stroke one time, was on an island called Pelee island in Ontario. didn't bring enough water and ran out half way through the ride, got back and couldn't keep anything down. Had to go to the hospital. ALWAYS bring enough water now, with the water bottles and the 1.5L water backpack I have. Great thread, good to educate people.


----------



## Mason8or (May 3, 2012)

diddnt kno that


----------



## Joey Graef (May 4, 2012)

I totally agree- I had all those symptoms on my first ride Monday!!!!


----------



## CGraef (May 4, 2012)

*Heat stroke*

Thanks for the reminder,I'm starting to ride this year after 10 yrs off,I am 51 yrs old and a little nervous! I still like to compete


----------



## guitarjohn21 (Jan 16, 2012)

Great Topic. After reading this I'm thinking of carrying some powdered Gatorade in my pack to add to a water bottle in case it's needed. I try to drink at least 20oz per/hr while riding on a mild day and probably double that when it's over 100° outside. I recently discovered that Coconut Water, Raisins, Peanuts, and Dried Apricots are all good sources of Potassium to prevent heat cramps and muscle cramps while on a long ride. A little more practical to bring along than bananas or milk.


----------



## ranger31989 (May 6, 2012)

Great post....Riding in texas for the next few months is gonna be rough, thank god for shade


----------



## eijda (May 5, 2012)

just drink a lot of water


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I was out Saturday morning on one of my long solo rides up in the Tortolitas near my home here, and about 10 am as I was climbing up the Wild Mustang trail about 3 hours into my ride, I came upon a group of hikers on their way down. There was an older couple who looked like they had the hiking gear, and 3 younger people with them. The temp was around 90 degrees, not too hot for Tucson. I chatted with them for a few minutes, and they asked me the quickest way back to the TH down by the Ritz resort, as they were a little out of their way. I told them the quickest way back, and as I spend a lot of time up there, I am sure my directions were as exhaustive as possible. It was not difficult to find the way back, there are plenty of signs, and it should only have taken them about 90 mins to get back to the TH. They were chatty and cheerful, no sign of any distress.
I left them and continued up the trail, and about 20 mins later when I got to the top of the climb, I thought that the younger people with them did not look very well prepared for that hike. They were not carrying much with them. I toyed with the idea of going back down to give them some of my water, but then thought that the older couple with them did have packs and bottles, so I carried on back home.
Next morning I saw this:

Woman dies while hiking Tortolita Mountains : Welcome to StarNet - Tucson, Arizona

These were the people I had met. My gut did a few backflips, and I couldn't help but wonder if I could have been more helpful, if my directions had contributed to their tragedy, or if the small amount of water I might have been able to give them would have helped in any way. I have no way of knowing this, and as a friend pointed out, I may have helped avert a worse tragedy... All I can do is know that we all need to be very mindful of this killer condition, know how to recognise the signs, and be super-vigilant with yourself, your immediate companions, and anyone else you come across who you have any concern for. I always carry at least 200 oz of water on any longer, 3 hours or more, ride, and always have it in more than one container in case of rupture. I carry my own trail mix made with dates, raisins, mixed nuts etc and some powdered electrolyte for emergency. I am also going to start carrying some of those cool packs that can be started in an emergency too.
Just yesterday I saw that a German tourist had died in the Tucson Mountain Park the very next day on a hike. 2 in 2 days, and it is not even that hot here yet.

Be careful out there!!!


----------



## Zero Signal (Aug 17, 2007)

*Force down a liter an hour *_with electrolytes_.

*Bring a heart rate monitor.* Dehydration will manifest itself as an unusually high heart rate during a ride. I will get the elevated heart rate about an hour before cramps and before reduced cognitive ability, so this is a good early sign. When I say elevated, I mean it will be pushing 20 bpm more than normal for a given exertion level. When I see this happen, it's followed by cramps, then physical exhaustion and diminished mental sharpness.

*Plan all rides around water sources.* I carry up to 5L of water and if I will be out longer, I will make sure my route takes me past water sources (camp grounds, gas stations, back to the car, water tanks, friend's houses etc.). The best sources are spigots where you can run your head under the water.

*Just don't ride in heat over 100°,* it's just not worth it. Period.

Last Saturday we road over the mountains in Tucson. We had a slow member in the group and the grueling ride (20 miles and 5300' of slow climbing jeep trails) was over his limit. We only planned for 4 hours, but waiting for him to catch up cost us too much water. There were stream crossings with running water to cool us off, but it still took twice as long as expected and it was about 100° out when we finished. Very dangerous, especially since heat stroke can kill you the next day out of nowhere. Know your abilities and limitations.

Trust that the members of your group won't get you into trouble.


----------



## zazzafrazz (Apr 12, 2012)

thx. great points.


----------



## bikonator (Mar 19, 2012)

GotoDengo said:


> Good points. Scary part is a lot of the "sudden onset" symptoms might be hard to recognize when riding.
> 
> Rapid pulse -- if you're riding pretty hard it's arleady up
> You stop sweating -- I'm such a sweathog and my shirt and bandana would already be soaked enough that I'm not sure I would notice.
> ...


Humidity is better then dry heat


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

bikonator said:


> Humidity is better then dry heat


High humidity inhibits the bodies ability to cool itself through evaporation of sweat. So dry heat is truly better, at least in terms of staying cool.


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

*Hikers*



rockerc said:


> I was out Saturday morning on one of my long solo rides up in the Tortolitas ..... Just yesterday I saw that a German tourist had died in the Tucson Mountain Park the very next day on a hike. 2 in 2 days, and it is not even that hot here yet.
> Be careful out there!!!


Unless the hikers explicitly told you "hey, we are in trouble over here" how were you supposed to know one of them was in real bad shape.???...What sucks about that story in the Tortolitas is that the Aunt and Uncle (who were locals) should have made sure everyone in their group was prepared for the conditions....

People just need to give the desert the respect it deserves.....I've backpacked for days at a time in the Grand Canyon in 110 degree heat and came back alive........folks need to have respect for the harsh desert environment and prepare adequately for the conditions,


----------



## bignick73 (May 25, 2012)

I've come close twice while living in the southeast. The dry climate is much better your sweat actually works here rather than just pool up and not evaporate.
Signs for me were getting dizzy, really weak, then seeing stars, then vomiting. Both happened while doing yard work. The second time I almost didn't make it into the house, feels like my blood pressure drops out. Climbed in the shower clothes and all and opened it up on cold, might not be the best idea, so I've been told but worked twice for me. I was drinking plenty of water both times but in some climates it's not enough. I find soaking my shirt with a cold bottle of water does more good than anything else in certain situations.


----------



## InTandem (May 28, 2012)

*Heatstroke recon!*

Such an important post - managed to get minor sunstroke yday!


----------



## pfs8b (May 28, 2012)

Is Gatorade better than water for avoiding heat stroke?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

pfs8b said:


> Is Gatorade better than water for avoiding heat stroke?


Nothing beats plain ole water imo.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Don’t get the silver bullet, be intelligent, drink water and hydrate.


----------



## bignick73 (May 25, 2012)

pfs8b said:


> Is Gatorade better than water for avoiding heat stroke?


No. Nothing but gatorade will hurt you. I always do 1 gatorade type drink or electrolyte pill to about 4-5 bottles of water of the same size. Electrolytes are nothing more than salt and potassium. Too much is just as bad as not enough. You can probably do a Google and get all the scientific stuff on the proper ratios. But 1:4 was the basic ratio they told us when I was a roustabout offshore.

We got a lot of education on it out there usually had several medical flights for it every summer. The other thing to remember besides staying hydrated is to keep your body temperature down. You can hydrate well and still have heat exhaustion/stroke. Know the signs and cool off quick if you notice them.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk 2


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Jayem said:


> Yep, it's the dead of summer here in AZ. As in the story above, planning to come to Phoenix, Moab or Sedona or any other similar destination to ride on a vacation at this time of year is questionable. The lack of shade and abundance of rock reflects a lot of radiation back at you, and it ends up feeling a lot hotter than it is (even if it's already over 100°!). A camelback or a few waterbottles is usually NOT going to cut it, especially when help is not near. You can ride in the morning time, but you have to be ultra-careful to not be caught out there with the rising temps and diminishing water supply. Most people are NOT ready for what this heat and environment actually means and requires. Many of us go to higher ground and ride at times and distances we know will be bearable, not to maximize our riding experience or do new things necessarily. If you are planning to go to one of these places to ride in the dead of summer, look into the local boards and do a lot of research first.


Please pay attention to this post, y'all. If you are not used to it, there is nothing that can prepare you for this brutal heat with humidity so low it might as well be (and probably is) sucking moisture from your body.

I took a first aid class, and the instructor pointed out that if you give water to someone who is in the heat exhaustion stage, they can drink and process it. If they are in the heat stroke phase, they will vomit it right back up.

Hammer Nutrition has some good information here on how to start thinking about hydration and electrolytes. It isn't as simple as drinking a lot of water. Of course, they think their electrolyte product is best, but if you don't agree, buy something else. Just be informed on how electrolytes and re-hydrating works.

There is a lot of debate on dietary salt and electrolyte balance; the debate rates on.


----------



## shawnt2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

Just had heat stroke last weekend, Was out for a ride, just a quick one.. But that is all it took, came home laid down, When I woke up I ran right to the bathroom and well, You all can guess, I ended up blacking out and smashing my head off the floor.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

shawnt2012 said:


> Just had heat stroke last weekend, Was out for a ride, just a quick one.. But that is all it took, came home laid down, When I woke up I ran right to the bathroom and well, You all can guess, I ended up blacking out and smashing my head off the floor.


Here's to a full and speedy recovery. What was your take away from this experience?


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

At my recent Tour de Cure event, Chris Carmichael was an invited guest and he spoke a little on hydration. His belief was that water alone was not enough. Many of the energy products contain sodium, so that helps, but he suggested getting sports drinks that contain sodium citrate and a small amount of carbohydrates other than sucrose. He wasn't fond of gatorade because of the sucrose, but he didn't bash them or anything like that.

Now, I'm a long term gatorade user, but he suggested several brands that he considered good drinks. I wanted to take a few powered drink mixes within me on the 7 hour ride to have in case the aid stations ran out of drink mixes. The only one I could buy late at night was Gu Energy Brew (it's nice that Sports Authority stores are open late). I had two bottles on the ride (refilled often, by the way). One with gatorade, one with Gu energy brew. I can honestly say that the Gu was drinkable whereas it was hard to drink a bottle of gatorade. The sweetness of gatorade was too much in the heat. The Gu drink, on the other hand, seemed to go down so much better and in the end I found I would drink a bottle of the Gu much faster by more frequent drinking (which is a good thing, by the way). 

Chris also gave a simple tip to see if you are getting enough fluids during a ride. Weigh yourself before and after. The difference in weight is the fluid loss. He said for every 2% loss in fluid, you have a 10% loss in performance. Sure, you might look a bit odd pulling a scale out and weighing yourself at the trailhead, but until you figure your hydration habits out, it could honestly save your life. 

Chris's motto was drink early, drink often. This is great, sensible advice. To make this happen in practice, you need something you want to drink early and drink often. Nasty water bottle taste, overly sweet beverages, etc. slow my drinking. They key is to find something that works for you.


----------



## PatGear (Jun 7, 2012)

*Past Experience*

Had a heat exhaustion experience running track a few years back-you feel cold before you feel hot.


----------



## JustAnotherDude (Nov 25, 2011)

wow...got to watch that stuff...


----------



## DJ_JonDoe (Jun 12, 2012)

awesome post!!


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

I posted in this thread almost a year ago, and 50 pounds ago. I got super sick from the Heat, and I am used to it in that I live in a hot area. My take; water alone for rides up to an hour. After that, an electrolyte type drink to be sipped in addition to occasional water. Do both. Many of these sports drinks are loaded with properties that will cause you to spike your blood sugar, and this too is not a good thing.

Hydrate BEFORE the ride too. Hours before, not 2 minutes before you leave. Drink a cup or so right before, but not too much. Once riding, sip water early and often. Do not wait until you are thirsty, as this can be too late. I use a Hydration pack here in Southern California as we get countless days of high heat in this area. Remember to take a break once in a while. Try to find shade. Listen to your body. If you are getting light headed, headaches, nausea, or stop sweating, these are all possible signs of overheating. I also try to eat a snack at least once per hour on longer rides. I just rode 27 miles of Cannell Trail, and felt amazing afterwards. I had 6 liters of fluids with me, but only used 4. When going on rides in back-country, take extra water as you never know if you will have something bad happen. I would rather have a heavy pack than run out of safe water. A year ago, this same ride in the mountains almost killed me. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## KungPow (Jun 14, 2012)

Is clear pee before riding a good indication that you are hydrated?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

KungPow said:


> Is clear pee before riding a good indication that you are hydrated?


Yes, it is. It does not mean that you are fully hydrated however. You honestly should be hydrating all day every day.


----------



## el nico (Jun 16, 2012)

If anyone is interested the medical defintions are
HEAT STRESS: decreased performance due to hot weather
HEAT EXHAUSTION:, body temp 38-40 C, and symptoms like vomiting, collapse, thirst, confusion: Immediately stop, cool down , drink fluids
HEAT STROKE: Body temp>40C and neurological dysfuction. High mortality, (12%) 1/3 have permanent brain damage. Needs active cooling.A true emergency.

Moral is recognize early signs and stop/cool down before things get out of control.
Interestingly we adapt to heat differently depending on our level of protective "heat shock proteins" 
You can increase their levels by acclimatizing to heat (1-4 hrs exercise/day for 3-4 days).

I'm an emergency specialist with an interest in this stuff, hope it helps


----------



## supersingle (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you whoever started this thread it has so much wonderful information.I remember the first time i got a heatstroke, i was coming back from school on my bike (it was a 20 minutes ride).I don't remember the temperature but it would have been atleast 90F.Reached home, grabbed a cold glass of water and baam i blacked out and fell to the ground.Being hydrated and taking breaks is the key i think.


----------



## nephets0 (Mar 16, 2011)

thanks for this thread guys!

i was in mexico once, helping build a roof for a church, stroked out due to heat... a 2x4 swinging for your head or your head meeting one are roughly one and the same haha... ice baths for me for a few hrs that day... made it out luckily


----------



## nyckylim (Apr 12, 2012)

thanks for the tip


----------



## adonis_abril (Jun 7, 2012)

Great info


----------



## tjkm (Jun 9, 2007)

Close call today here in the AZ desert. I drank an electrolyte mix on the way to the TH and took two bottles with me + two gels. I felt great until about mile 20 and then started to get worried a bit later about not having enough to get back to the car. I was riding in a more remote part of the park and had not seen anyone in a while. I had almost 6 miles to go and really just a few sips until I was totally out.

I balanced then need to keep my HR down with my need to keep moving forward. Toward the end I walked some of the hills and coasted the downhill. I got back to car without incident but was reminded of the importance of being properly prepared for summer riding here. It turned into a mental exercise to just keep going as my mind racing about the 'what if's"

I rode 30 miles total and in hind site, should have cut it short as I started 40 minutes later then I planned last night. I will bring a 3rd bottle for this ride again or break out the camelback, which I have grown to not like riding with.

I never stopped sweating, had too high of a HR or any of the symptoms of a heat emergency, but I was getting close. My fall back was to piss in the empty bottle and sip it on the way out. Gross, but I would have done it if it came down to it. 

Got away with one today, I will be better prepared next time.


----------



## JakFrost (Jun 24, 2012)

I wear a 100oz HydroPack and fill it up to 50oz to do my 8-mile each way ride to work and back, taking sips every 2-3 minutes on the ride. I drink up pretty much 40-45oz when I'm back home every time, whether it is 75, 85, 95, or 105-degree weather.

No issues so far with heat exhaustion or stroke because I've learned from other people's bad mistakes here while being outside and seen them sit down, then lay down, and finally pass out.

Hydration is not a joke, I always remind all the youngin's whenever I supervise Airsoft events. If you aren't shooting you should be drinking!


----------



## simplyclimb (Jun 25, 2012)

Very helpful! Thanks!


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Please also add this word to the hydration vocabulary: Hyponatremia (water intoxication) 
Hyponatremia is a condition that occurs when the level of sodium in your blood is abnormally low.
Sodium is an electrolyte, and it helps regulate the amount of water that's in and around your cells. In hyponatremia, one or more factors - ranging from an underlying medical condition to drinking too much water during endurance sports - causes the sodium in your body to become diluted. When this happens, your body's water levels rise, and your cells begin to swell.

A 30-year-old, ultra fit guy died of this condition a few weeks ago during the Texas Water Safari.

Here is some info from the Hammer Nutrition web site on a section called The Top 10 -Biggest Mistakes Endurance Athletes Make. *# 1 is Excess Hydration*. 
...The principle of avoiding both too much and too little especially applies to hydration, where serious consequences occur from either mistake. If you don't drink enough, you'll suffer from unpleasant and performance-ruining dehydration. Drink too much, however, and you'll not only end up with impaired athletic performance, you may even be flirting with potentially life threatening water intoxication.....

Their recommendation is:
... that most athletes do very well under most conditions with a fluid intake of 20-25 ounces per hour. Sometimes you may not need that much fluid,16-18 ounces per hour may be quite acceptable. Sometimes you might need somewhat more, perhaps up to 28 ounces hourly. Our position, however, is that the risk of dilutional hyponatremia increases substantially when an athlete repeatedly consumes more than 30 fluid ounces per hour. If more fluid intake is necessary (under very hot conditions, for example) proceed cautiously and remember to* increase electrolyte intake* as well *to match your increased fluid intake*. You can easily accomplish this by consuming a few additional (their electrolyte) capsules, or adding more scoops of (their electrolyte) Powder or (their electrolyte) fizzy tablets to your water/fuel bottle(s).

Not trying to push Hammer, although I think their stuff is well thought out with science behind it; the point is to get your electrolytes in when you are out there sweating like a hog in a sauna and sucking down the water: Hammer, Nuuns tablets, E Caps, Accelerade or whatever for electrolytes.

By the way, 
1 measuring cup of water = 8 fluid oz. 
4 cups in a quart = 32 fluid oz.

Think about it: Yes, you are an endurance athlete.....
Be safe and have fun...


----------



## shawnt2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Here's to a full and speedy recovery. What was your take away from this experience?


Even just a 15min bike ride can lay ya up for 3 days in high heat!:madmax::nono:


----------



## DuManchu (May 22, 2007)

After reading this post I've decided to postpone my planned evening ride in lieu of 105F heat here in KC. I rode in 92F heat earlier this week and was really hitting a brick wall on some of the climbs that I normally get over with relative ease.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

tjkm said:


> Close call today here in the AZ desert. I drank an electrolyte mix on the way to the TH and took two bottles with me + two gels. I felt great until about mile 20 and then started to get worried a bit later about not having enough to get back to the car. I was riding in a more remote part of the park and had not seen anyone in a while. I had almost 6 miles to go and really just a few sips until I was totally out.
> 
> I balanced then need to keep my HR down with my need to keep moving forward. Toward the end I walked some of the hills and coasted the downhill. I got back to car without incident but was reminded of the importance of being properly prepared for summer riding here. It turned into a mental exercise to just keep going as my mind racing about the 'what if's"
> 
> ...


I would say that 2 bottles is way too little for AZ, especially in the heat we are having, and for 30 miles it borders on suicidal. I am very happy you are OK, and 'got away with it'. Others may not be so lucky.
Thanks for sharing this, it could well help others see the folly of thinking they are prepared when they may be woefully unprepared. I would never go out without at least 150 oz of water for anything between 2 to 3 hours, and if more, at least 200 oz. Even if I do not need it, I could meet someone who does. (See my previous story here)...


----------



## mbikerguy (Jul 16, 2011)

MTB Rider Dies in Palm Springs Heat - Johnnie Lee Memorial Ride 6/2/12 (merged)


----------



## Some_1_Else_1999 (Jul 4, 2012)

drink water

drink a electrolyte mix make it a bit salty too

this post is all about the post count


----------



## SoCal-Mike (Jul 6, 2012)

I have kind of a hard time with this do to the fact that i have asthma but no matter what im always sure to drink tons of water and i had a questions about the electrolyte stuff would Gatorade work or do you need something better and stronger then that?


----------



## lupy123 (Aug 6, 2009)

Don't forget the Big 4: 

1) Calcium 
2) Magnesium 
3) Sodium 
4) Potassium 

You need them replaced when you are dehydrated.


----------



## Dave_ (Jul 13, 2012)

I have so little body fat I can dehydrate ez. I almost need a gatoraid IV attacked to me.

First thing I look for is when I stop sweating. When that happens, better get something in you fast.


----------



## Beginner_Rider (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the effective information.


----------



## VAIronman (Jul 17, 2012)

Plenty of heat here in Eastern VA!


----------



## monopolybag (Jul 17, 2012)

Had a close call today when biking. Very humid. I took a break, sat down, took of my backpack, shirt, helmet, and dumped a little water to wet my hair. I called home to see if my bro could pick me up in case I didn't feel better, I was in the middle of town forest. But after sitting for 5 minutes I began to feel better and was able to continue. Continued to drink water slowly though and took it easy.

Everyone be safe and smart, and have fun!


----------



## SpecializedWindsor (Jul 19, 2012)

It's always good to bike with someone else in this season, and of course, bring plenty of cold water or Gatorade. And make sure your helmet provides sufficient air circulation to keep your head cool enough - otherwise, it's a death trap. I generally don't go out biking if it's 90-95 or above outside, because New England humidity makes the temp feel like over 100 F. Don't overestimate yourself in the heat and humidity - I've passed out from the heat more than once, and it is definitely NOT fun. If you begin to feel yourself get dizzy/whoozy or lose awareness, STOP, get off your bike, lie down (preferably in shade), and make sure you your legs are lifted (put a log or backpack under legs) to promote circulation. DO NOT push yourself. It isn't worth getting into an accident and ending up in the hospital, or worse. If you pass out, you may also go into shock - and when you wake up, you will feel an intense urge to drink. DO SO - drink as much as you need. If you start vomiting or your skin looks pale, it would probably be a good idea to call 911 (or have someone, like a bike companion, do it for you), which is why it's always a good idea to carry a cell phone. One of the worst parts about passing out is that you may not remember what happened to you, or you may not even remember who you are/where you are at first - it can get scary. 
If you plan to bike in unfamiliar territory, take a map and orienteering compass with you - biking with someone who is familiar with the area is even better. 
If you're biking alone, BE EXTRA CAREFUL. 
Be prepared and plan for the worst.


----------



## AlienRFX (Sep 27, 2006)

I have seriously lost some motivation to ride these past two weeks. Temps have been lows of 70, and highs of 95, with the dewpoint remaining consistantly between 68-72 degrees. So no matter when I ride I get drenched in sweat and it won't evaporate. Ride in the morning and it's 100% humidity, ride in the afternoon and it's hot with 60% humidity. I believe that I am honestly getting sick of having pruney hands at the end of my rides with no ability to cool off.

I havn't had heat exhaustion or heat stroke, but this is getting old. I also work as a mechanic in an auto shop with no A/C so that certainly doesn't help with the motivation factor, but at least I am acclimated to it.

It also doesn't help that I have to drive for an hour or more to ride trails that provide a good change of pace.:madman:


----------



## TinaNorway (Aug 5, 2012)

Blurr said:


> Didnt come up, but having had it before the symptom that you cannot fail to recognize is the earth starts to bounce, almost like its an earthquake.


I had a friend that had the same symptoms right before her face went completely white and lips turned dark purple. After sitting down and drinking some water the symptoms where gone as fast as they came. She was left with a killer headache, though.


----------



## Quickcat18 (Aug 7, 2012)

Drink lots of water and watch out for the heat


----------



## Single Trak Mind (Aug 9, 2012)

*Heat Disorders*

Sad thing about any heat trauma is that once you have had a serious bout of it, you are susceptible to overheating the rest of your life. Sad but true?? Research it.


----------



## franco802 (Mar 22, 2008)

Single Trak Mind said:


> Sad thing about any heat trauma is that once you have had a serious bout of it, you are susceptible to overheating the rest of your life. Sad but true?? Research it.


Very true. I am an hvac technician by day and when I use to repair and install residential hvac I ended up getting heat exhaustion twice. The first time was unbearable. I ended up with clammy palms(another indicator), dry mouth, stopped sweating and my body temperature was high.

A year later the same thing happen, this time it kicked in quicker than before. Last Saturday my friend and I went on a ride in the mountains (100f-105f temps) and I ended up getting heat exhaustion. But I haven't rode in years, it was a 17 mile round trip through rocky hills.


----------



## jetty32 (Aug 28, 2012)

here's how

1.bp.blogspot.com/-cHOX94vCHhk/UCCZ5PJHgtI/AAAAAAAAAfU/E30a8SOK2no/s1600/totalrecall09-e1287688768273.jpg


----------



## bizworldusa (Aug 10, 2012)

Good information. The big thing I always watch for is sweat. Stop every once in a while. If you don't have sweat immediately start beading... you're headed for trouble. Drink up.......

Thank you
Bizworldusa


----------



## iCougar (Sep 2, 2012)

Good post


----------



## thricenotrice (Sep 17, 2010)

bizworldusa said:


> Good information. The big thing I always watch for is sweat. Stop every once in a while. If you don't have sweat immediately start beading... you're headed for trouble. Drink up.......
> 
> Thank you
> Bizworldusa


If you have ceased sweating, you're already in big trouble. Call 911.

-heat cramps - painful muscle spasms; electrolyte imbalance causes muscle cramps
-TX: remove from hot area, rest muscle, replace fluids by mouth 
-heat exhaustion - cold clammy flushed skin, dry tongue, thirst, pulse can increase, BP decrease, SHOCK!
-TX: oxygen, shock position, water slowly, transport
-heat stroke - body unable to lose heat; hot dry skin, altered level of consciousness, low BP, pulse rate rapid then slows, 105F+ = death
-TX: active cooling measures ice packs to neck, armpits groin; don't cause shivering

-in elderly, diabetes, alcohol, malnutrition, Parkinson's, hyperthyroidism & obesity increase risk of heat stroke

Notes from an environmental lecture from my Paramedic School


----------



## stubble88 (Aug 9, 2012)

The last time I was out (plus 100 degrees) I got the chills and goose bumps. But that's not one of the symptoms? What is it?


----------



## thricenotrice (Sep 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The last time I was out (plus 100 degrees) I got the chills and goose bumps. But that's not one of the symptoms? What is it?


not saying this is what happened, but shock is defined as low perfusion throughout the body, consequently, you could feel cold (especially in the extremities). There are different levels of shock, as well as different kinds, so nobody can say exactly what it was without witnessing it firsthand.

Personally, if something that strange happened to me, I would just stop, sit out for an hour or so, hydrate, and see how I felt.


----------



## Mr bond (Sep 24, 2012)

Watch out for the heat


----------



## Fr. Bill+ (Sep 24, 2012)

I have found that the replacement drinks are good, but the trick is a constant (as constant as possible) into level. Instead of that, "I'm thirsty" binge gulp action, I use a camel-back and sip-a-long almost without thinking. No hydration issues as of yet!


----------



## TH-X15 (Aug 30, 2012)

Good info. Thanks.


----------



## j____dawg (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for the very helpful information.


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

For years on many endurance events like the Tahoe Sierra 100, 8 hr Races and the Death Ride I have suffered hydration issues and heat stroke and exhaustion.

My symptoms are heavy fatigue and nausea and a couple of times I had chills and I vomit. Usually when I vomit, I vomit a full stomach load of fluids, which I guess is the result of the digestion stopping and dehydration worsening. I think I have my hydration, nutrition and pace dialed, but this problem happens too often.

I shoot for the recommended 17-25 ounces/ hr, electrolytes and <240 cal/ hr of a endurance fuel, but success is hit or miss. Some 6-8 hr training rides have been total successes, but sticking to the same plan I have had some major flops. Altitude may be a factor, since I live low a and some of these flops have been at high altitude, but I have bonked bad at relatively low altitude too.


----------



## Thirdeye270 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah here in Florida, it get really hot and humid, Thanks for this guide...


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

sirvalve said:


> First step is prevention. There are two types of heat stroke. One is sudden onset and the second is lack of fluids in your body. Both can be deadly. Prevention starts with making sure you are hydrated. If you know you will be doing an activity in the heat and sun star drinking extra water as much as 24 hours in advance. For breakfast eat salty foods and make sure you have extra sports drinks chalked full of electrolytes.
> 
> Wear light colored and weight clothing to allow your skin to breath and sweat. A major sign of heat stroke is that you stop sweating.
> 
> Prevention of heat stroke is very important. Continue to drink water and sports drinks and eat salty snacks throughout the day to replenish what your body loses during the activities.


I have also read research that drinking EXTRA water and salty foods can through you off too. Water intoxication is the term and according to the research it is very common and just as bad as too little. When I get the time I will site the research, but it can be found on the Hammer website.


----------



## CHINOTAKER (Nov 1, 2012)

good to know


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

sirvalve said:


> If you know you will be doing an activity in the heat and sun star drinking extra water as much as 24 hours in advance.


This is what I wanted to post from Hammer that is contradictory to other recommendations in this thread:

SODIUM - Don't consume extra sodium (salt) in the hopes that you'll be "topping off your body stores" prior to the race. Since the average American already consumes approximately 6000 to 8000 mg per day (if not more), an amount well above the upper end recommended dose of 2300-2400 mg/day, there is absolutely no need to increase that amount in the days prior to the race. (Hint: Adopting a low-sodium diet will do wonders for both your health and athletic performance). High sodium intake, especially in the days leading up to the race, is a recipe for disaster because it will greatly increase the potential for disruption of the hormonal mechanisms that control sodium regulation, re-circulation, and conservation. In the days leading up the race, be especially cognizant of the salt content in your foods, especially if you go out to eat. Dining out can easily increase your already-high salt intake dramatically (into double figures!).

Also, you need other minerals besides salt. Also, Excess Hydration is #1 on the list of Top Mistakes made by athletes.


----------



## jonmyrlebailey (Nov 8, 2012)

AZ.MTNS said:


> It's that time of year, learn to recognize the signs of heat stroke so hopefully you can avoid it.
> Be careful in the heat and humidity. :thumbsup:


symptoms I get when doing something strenuous in the heat:
the last time I got this is when I pushed my broken-down car a block and into a Safeway parking lot 4 summers ago and it was 100+ outside!

1. palpitating heart
2. short-winded; very bad sometimes, feels like I am dying
3. severe headaches
4. nervousness
5. dizziness
6. weakness


----------



## jferguson (Nov 18, 2012)

jonmyrlebailey said:


> symptoms I get when doing something strenuous in the heat:
> the last time I got this is when I pushed my broken-down car a block and into a Safeway parking lot 4 summers ago and it was 100+ outside!
> 
> 1. palpitating heart
> ...


+1 to the headaches, dizziness, and weakness. I would add lightheadedness and nausea. I also live in Florida and suffered heat exhaustion not long ago. Very un-fun. Felt like I was going to die. You may want to keep something with electrolytes around like Emergen-C. Obviously, preventing it is easiest, but try to get out of the heat, hydrate, and rest. No award for toughness if you die.


----------



## martkin64 (Jul 17, 2012)

Drink water!!!!


----------



## Jerble (May 11, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## FlyingEye (Nov 22, 2012)

Great post and lots of good info. 
killroy thanks for the tips. I have seen too many people get preventable heat injuries due to ignorance. I second the overhydration as that can easily lead to hyponatremia and other unpleasantness. The excess salt issue is also on point. 

I also recommend people stay away from commercial "sports" drink, energy drinks, and anything with aspartame or other artificial sweetners in it. 

Since i do lots of work outside i have had to be very aware of heat injuries.


----------



## sam1villa (Dec 20, 2012)

there is some very usefull info here although here in the uk we only see the sun for about 2 days a year so not much danger of heat stroke


----------



## raleighrider0912 (Dec 20, 2012)

*heat stroke*

ive come pretty close myself over The past couple years, mostly in climates i'm unfamiliar with. From arizona, im used to riding In the dry heat. When i got stationed in savannah, ga i started riding the way i normally did. Got a pretty bad Case of heat exhaution, almost dumped my bike in the river i was riding next to.my problem was i forgot to Bring extra water with me to account for my body adjusting To the climate change. made The same mistake twice, actually. Brought my bike with me when i deployed, and got a bad Case of the cramps on my 3rd lap around Bagram. Now I Won't ride anywhere without at least a 2liter camelbak and A gatorade in the bottle mount. Always have liquids available!!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

At this time of the year, unless you live down 
under you don't need to worry about it. Just ride
and have fun.


----------



## The Dead Horse (Jan 2, 2013)

Killroy said:


> For years on many endurance events like the Tahoe Sierra 100, 8 hr Races and the Death Ride I have suffered hydration issues and heat stroke and exhaustion.
> 
> My symptoms are heavy fatigue and nausea and a couple of times I had chills and I vomit. Usually when I vomit, I vomit a full stomach load of fluids, which I guess is the result of the digestion stopping and dehydration worsening. I think I have my hydration, nutrition and pace dialed, but this problem happens too often.
> 
> I shoot for the recommended 17-25 ounces/ hr, electrolytes and <240 cal/ hr of a endurance fuel, but success is hit or miss. Some 6-8 hr training rides have been total successes, but sticking to the same plan I have had some major flops. Altitude may be a factor, since I live low a and some of these flops have been at high altitude, but I have bonked bad at relatively low altitude too.


Sorry to tell you, but I reckon you have probably cooked your temperature regulating centres in your hypothalamus. As has been stated here earlier, heat stroke can permenently damage those parts of your brain, leaving you more vulnerable to further episodes. Your body won't regulate body temperature as well anymore.

I suspect i have done the same.


----------



## JoeJITSU (Jan 18, 2013)

At my age..I'm due for a stroke if I don't take care of my body and health soon


----------



## JamesBailey (Jan 17, 2013)

Useful info here

Thank you


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Vader said:


> At one point, I was pondering where to stash my body for recovery. Out in the open, where it would easily be seen from the air, or stash it under a rock so the critters wouldn't drag it to where it couldn't be located. At the time, I'd been riding for over 20 years; mostly solo, and absolutly no one knew remotely where I was.


Satellite PLB is always in a jersey pocket if I am away alone.

Will not save you from a heat stroke though.


----------



## Bongani (Jan 27, 2013)

This is off the topic of heat stroke, but I'm looking for advice. I have torn some meniscus in my right knee and will probably need arthoscopy. After that, I want to 1) keep cycling and 2) be a good boy and not re-injure my knee.

Questions:
1) Do I have to give up mountain biking and go strictly road biking because the jarring through the pedals could reinjure the meniscus? 

2) Would a full suspension bike absorb the jarring that would otherwise hurt my knees, or does fs just help the back and the bum?

3) What adjustments, both in my style of riding or in my bike, should I make so that my knees remain healthy after recovery?

Thanks for your input. Please spread my question far and wide. I really do want to be responsible from here on out.

Sincerely,
Bongani Rudy Poglitsh


----------



## coyotedustr (Apr 30, 2008)

I think that the best advice is to consistently drink small amounts of water. I learned this the hard way when we would do loops and I would not bring water with. I figured we were only out for 45 min per loop I would just drink when I got back to the truck. I did this many times until I did it on a day that was a bit to hot. Next thing I knew I felt dizzy and like I was going to through up. Had to stop for the day and it took me a full 24 hours to fully recover. Bottom line is I now have a small camel pack that I ride with at all times. As a plus it gives me a place to put first aid kit and a few tools as well. 

The whole idea of drinking too much water gets blown out of proportion. It can happen, but it is unlikely. If this is something that worries you just drink small amounts consistently. Try to avoid not drinking, followed by pounding down a bottle of water.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Bongani said:


> Questions:
> 1) Do I have to give up mountain biking and go strictly road biking because the jarring through the pedals could reinjure the meniscus?
> 
> 2) Would a full suspension bike absorb the jarring that would otherwise hurt my knees, or does fs just help the back and the bum?
> ...


1) I find road riding no less jarring. 2) My knees feel easier on FS 3) better fitting bike. I found that when running an adjustable seatpost I can run it higher for pedalling/spinning sections and it is much easier on the knees than a compromised lowered position that works for both pedaling and technical bits.


----------



## Bongani (Jan 27, 2013)

*Thanks for the input*



Axe said:


> 1) I find road riding no less jarring. 2) My knees feel easier on FS 3) better fitting bike. I found that when running an adjustable seatpost I can run it higher for pedalling/spinning sections and it is much easier on the knees than a compromised lowered position that works for both pedaling and technical bits.


Thank you, Axe, for your input. It does help me get an idea of what I should do next.
Bongani


----------



## neuro46 (Jan 9, 2013)

Used to work for Team AZ for track days. ((Sport bikes). Have had to rough days where I consumed massive amounts of Gatorade and didn't pee once. 140+ on the Tarmac is no joke for 8 hrs. Lightheaded, nauseous, and near delirious I hopped in an ice cold bath at home and slammed pedialyte! No bueno!


----------



## Iwonder (Oct 20, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Words are inadequate, thanks for posting that, maybe we can help prevent just one.


Horrible. I've done this to myself, putting my parents in jeopardy of going through this.


----------



## stoppiemaniac6688 (Feb 13, 2013)

Great tips here guys ! I almost got heatstroke once when I was in a different country. Its definitely some serious stuff! The best thing to do (well for me at least) is to stop pedaling and just coast. The wind should cool you down a bit .. and be sure to drink some water


----------



## FEVERAKA (Mar 8, 2013)

Agree with the above. Great advice here.


----------



## Bsweat75 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks man!


----------



## Jason.MT (May 30, 2012)

When Heat stroke happen, take a rest in the shade, unlock clothes, to strengthen ventilation, drink dilute brine. If have conditions, use a wet towel to wipe the body exposed parts, and replenish the water...


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

I saw.someone die from it on a hiking trail. The worst part, didn't know.what to do at the time. 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kyle_S88 (Mar 27, 2013)

It's always a good idea to take a break every so often, when on the trails. I try to stop atleast every hour.


----------



## formicaman (Dec 2, 2011)

For me, I was still sweating when other symptoms started. Probably good because I caught it early. It was 95 with high humidity and I just couldn't get going, I had to stop every quarter mile, I was pouring sweat, just literally making puddles on the ground. Heart racing, disoriented and afraid I was going to just pass out. Might have been electrolyte depletion - I wasn't dehydrated since I had my Camelback, but seriously, amazed I made it home.


----------



## JoeJITSU (Jan 18, 2013)

Scary! I was thinking of biking in the heat since I missed biking so much but after reading these and at 43 years old, forget it. I'm in Vegas and at night is even high 90's to low 100's right now.


----------



## Motorider228 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm in Vegas and I foolishly went for a day ride (started at 11:00 am) at a trail I have never ridden. I usually ride right around sunrise and I do just fine, but I was at work late last night and just didn't want to eliminate my Saturday ride. I hydrated before hand, and conserved my water during the ride. I ended up getting turned around on the trail and wound up riding more than I intended. I started to get dizzy and disoriented and I began going down on obstacles that should not have phased me. Long story short, I finally found my way back to my truck and it was a long limp back. I felt pretty good after I sat in the AC for 15 minutes and sipped on some more water.

I learned my lesson! No more day rides for me in 100+ degree heat on trails I am unfamiliar with.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I rode a trail a week ago that I started at 7/am, at 7000'. An hour later, at 2500' it was hot with no breeze. The air was completely dead. I had plenty of water and Gatorade but my body wasn't absorbing it. Then I stopped sweating. I barely made it out of the foothills and back to the highway where I still had four miles to go to get back to the car. I found a turnout to rest in the shade but instead collapsed, puking all over myself. I vomited what looked like a gallon of straight water with some yellow Gatorade mixed in. I made it back to my car and zipped to my hotel room and jumped into a cold but not too cold shower to cool my core. I puked around another gallon of water while in the shower. I noticed that my heartrate was all over the place and drove myself to the e room where I spent 12 hours receiving fluids and various other tests looking for permanent damage to my heart. No more hot riding for me. No more riding solo in areas with no cell service, And I really need to start letting someone know where I'll be.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

Do not try to conserve water. It is dangerous to do so. I heard a statistic from a survival expert to the effect that most people who die in the wilderness from heat stroke or dehydration still have water in their bottles.

Unless you are already saturated, drink it now. It is as effective as later and reduces the risk.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

I have started carrying a small umbrella so I can make my own shade as most of my riding is where there is little natural shade.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

My riding buddy last weekend got a dose of heat exhaustion while we were out. He started feeling nauseous early on, but said it was because he had drunk a lot of sugary sweet stuff earlier that did not agree with him. Then he found his contact lenses were the wrong way round, and that was disorientating and making him feel weird. When he changed them back around he said he felt better, but as we got further away from the car, he still was not 100% by his own admission. Then he started to throw up when we were some way away. Just liquid. He said that made him feel better, and we continued on our way back. He threw up again, but we did have plenty of water, so I just kept an eye on him, thinking that if we got back to the car, he would be able to cool down quickly in the AC. We got back OK, but I was almost going to leave him out there and go fetch the car or call 911, but he maintained he was OK. Unfortunately, the battery was completely dead when we got back to the car, so the AC did not work! There was a faucet there tho, so he cooled off some under that, and I had some ice packs and a towel with cold witch hazel in my cooler, so that all helped him cool down while we waited for help. He was right on the verge tho, and had to spend 2 hours in his pool when I got him back, before he started to feel normal again. We were lucky, and only having enough water, and keeping a close watch got us thru.


----------



## JoshieBoy1997 (Aug 26, 2013)

Im jealous of the Arizona riders too, here in Massachusetts the heat only goes to the 90s sometimes but the humidity is disgusting in the summer, then in winter, well, screw that, I'm an asthmatic so winter riding is hard on my airways! You can find nice days in both summer and winter to ride here though, riding on the Cape is smart in the summer, the cape is a bit cooler. Also, in Arizona, Mountain Biking is a much more popular sport and there are even trails in the city of Phoenix! There is no where to ride a Mountain Bike off road in Boston, the only cycling in Boston is either riding your road bike down the Charles River or you ride through the streets as transportation to get around. But Duxbury, MA (35mi south of Boston and only a town away from my area) has one really nice trail network! I listed it as my favorite trail on my profile, I called it Lansing Bennett but I've also heard it called "Duxbury Woods"


----------



## guitarjohn21 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Glacier Ice Towel*

Bring a cold towel on rides during summer. I found these this spring and have used them many times already, mostly for other people in the first stages of heat stroke. They are washable and really work. The Glacier Ice Towel works great and is big enough to cover your head. They are on eBay and Amazon.com

Just keep the zip lock bag in your pack, add some water and its ready to go. I rinse them out before I use them, the lemon stuff they come with is OK, but straight water works best.


----------



## pharmaboy (Nov 11, 2005)

I'll just add an experience in 110F (43c) team XC race .

A number of people suffered from heatstroke. None recognized it's seriousness. But we all recovered with showers etc between laps, then went out again.

It was not related at all to dehydration.

Main symptoms.
Slight disorientation.
Feeling very cold, shivering
Completely dry skin, hot to the touch.
Earache or headache.

Lessons. I wouldn't race in those conditions again without a HRM and keep strictly to my threshold
2. I would try and talk the team out of racing at all - the day I experienced this, I am still amazed that no one was rushed to hospital - a non sweating patient, complaining about being cold, goosebumps headaches, very hot skin to the touch would have been treated as an emergency in any ED, but at a mountain bike race, no one even visited the medical team!

We are our own worst enemy sometimes


----------



## PouyaA (Jun 25, 2014)

From the heat since I get sick a lot from it I can tell what to do before it's too late ( I did get heat stroke and for 2 weeks I had symptoms of dizzy and lightheadness) if you feel like it's hot and you need what get water as soon as you can, but if you feel like you need water but you don't want it, it means your getting it... so what you should do is get ice or somewhere cold and rest or lay down! Best way to get rid of it I'd say and sleep.


----------



## AdventureRider (Jul 17, 2014)

Is not sweating the ultimate indicator. I don't sweat when I am pedaling. I always thought its just how it is because of the wind when riding. I do notice when I stop pedaling to fix a flat or whatever...then I become a water fountain.


----------



## pharmaboy (Nov 11, 2005)

AdventureRider said:


> Is not sweating the ultimate indicator. I don't sweat when I am pedaling. I always thought its just how it is because of the wind when riding. I do notice when I stop pedaling to fix a flat or whatever...then I become a water fountain.


That tells me you are sweating, but it's evaporating when you are moving because of wind.

The best indicators are nervous system problems - eyesight, dizziness, feeling cold when you aren't etc. if you stop and your skin is dry and hot


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

I rode last week when it was 102. Was down in the canyon & not much wind. When its hot like that slow your pace, take breaks and hydrate before you ride. I tie a bandana around my neck and keep it damp. Help keep me cool & keeps the sun off my neck. If you stop for breaks, as noted, you will sweat, putting moisture into your clothing. Then you cool more efficiently. Shade on my rides is sparse but I do stop where I find it. 
Ride to have fun. It's not worth a trip to the ER.


----------



## PattyChevs (Apr 28, 2015)

I had this happen to me last summer, was out on a local trail (in direct sunlight, near the ocean) for about 2-3 hours and by the time I had gotten back to my car my head was pounding. Luckily, my girlfriend worked at the car toll gate so I was able to stash my stuff there and strip down to my lycra shorts and jump in the ocean. It was early June and the water was still freezing so it was like an instant ice bath!


----------



## DaveRider (Jul 14, 2014)

Your body will acclimate over time to riding in hot weather. I ride in Egypt & it took some getting used to. I never got full heat stroke, but one time I ran out of water & I couldn't think clearly, started seeing animals & people in my peripheral vision that weren't there, headache, felt like I couldn't get a gel down if I was to eat one, got chills, had green Gatorade looking piss when I got home.


----------



## miguelcarromeu (Feb 15, 2016)

Great info. Thanks!


----------



## WASHOFSKYC (Mar 9, 2016)

Nice safety measures very important


----------



## Boxlid (Feb 6, 2014)

The most common time I experience symptoms is actually in the spring here. Be very careful if you're used to below freezing temps, then ride during the first few days it's nice and 60-70F outside. Even the easiest rides can be dangerous if you're not used to the temperatures outside. I've actually found that wearing a wool cycling cap helps while in high humidity (it's almost always ~90% here). You may feel warmer with the cap on, but it actually pulls the sweat away and forces it to evaporate, which prevents overheating. When riding all day on tours or endurance rides, stick to a constant regiment of electrolyte drops. I use the same water (with the drops) to cook my dehydrated goodies also. Constant consumption of the drops also eliminates cramps if they have a good amount of magnesium too, so win-win. Drink mixes like Gatorade aren't the best, they're heavy, low on Mg, and give you too much sugar and unnecessary crap, which makes you not want to drink much after a while. Stay safe this summer!


----------



## SlickWilly8019 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Know the signs, pay attention*

I have had 2 really bad heat strokes and 3 others that were border line to being like the 1st two.

The first 2 landed me in the hospital for a few days of observation. These happened at home in Pa. Got 2 concussions out of it as well when I dropped like a brick the 1st time hit the back of my head and woke up & tried to walk to a chair, went down again hit the back of my head, was out for a while until my folks found me.

Dont remember a whole lot about that day but it was scarey, I had lost control of some of my motor functions during the ride to the Hospital. Just remembered that it wasnt a fart (now called a shart), and my speech was slurred, was on oxygen and had that ballon with the mask on it it was attached to me and I was strapped to a hard board. Dont remember a whole lot of anything beyond that.

Others happened when i was outside working, or at work and ignored the signs/symptoms because I didn't know what to look for.

I look for lack of sweat and now wear a HR monitor to help ID another area of possible signs at least when I ride. Carry nuun electrolyte tabs and lots of water when going out anywhere, walking, riding or driving. Constantly checking my pulse when outside in the heat if its elevated I drop what is happening and go inside.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

good thread.

know your body, and drink lots of water. i'm fairly acclimated. grew in riding Gilbert's Trail in el paso, texas..which cuts across the desert. now that was HOT!! above 100's and zero shade. lots of water..lots of it, and you still wont pee much.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

5 people dead in the current heat wave in Arizona, all while engaged in outdoor activities (hiking/biking/running). Be careful, don't let a lapse in judgement take your life.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

tiretracks said:


> 5 people dead in the current heat wave in Arizona, all while engaged in outdoor activities (hiking/biking/running). Be careful, don't let a lapse in judgement take your life.


No doubt! I can't imagine ridding in this heat (SoCal 110 last two days in my area)

I've just been doing the next best thing which is Hydrate..... with beer


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

jcd46 said:


> No doubt! I can't imagine ridding in this heat (SoCal 110 last two days in my area)
> 
> I've just been doing the next best thing which is Hydrate..... with beer


You can hydrate with something other than beer?


----------

